# Quinta do Lago etc



## MickinUS (Jun 26, 2013)

We have an online business in the US but are considering moving to Portugal and taking it with us. The IRS allows us to earn roughly $100k abroad without incurring any taxes and I understand Portugal does not tax residents on income from abroad. Has anybody done this before whether it be from US or EU?
Next question is how expensive is it to initially rent in QDL longterm (until we figure out that it's for us)? Ideally we'd need a 2-bedroom apt or townhouse. One of the reasons for QDL is my wife is never going to learn Portuguese so it has to be in an area where she can get by with English and the golf there will help get the kids to visit. 
BTW we are Irish (from Cork). Any help is appreciated


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Not quite that straight forward. If you live in Portugal for more than 182 days a year then you should by law apply for residency. If you are a resident then you should by law send in a tax return. I think you will have difficulty arguing that 'income from abroad' is not income. (But check this with a good accountant). 

Quinta do Lago rents are not the cheapest - allow €1000 to €2000 plus services per month for a long term rent.

There are a couple of local specialists in that area


----------



## Longfella (Oct 7, 2016)

In June, 2013, MickinUS was looking for a good accountant in Portugal - ideally in the Algarve. Did he get one or can he recommend one? BTW we also Irish!


----------



## FabioVasques (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi MickinUs,

Quinta do Lago might be a bit expensive for long term rental.
Why don´t you try Alvor or Carvoeiro?

Kind Regards,
Fábio Vasques


----------

